# Difference between Leopard Gecko Morphs



## robina (Oct 22, 2015)

Mack Snow Bell Alibino,

Snow Bell Albino

Are they the same?


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

There are other types of Snows...

For example:

TUG Snow Bell Albino
Gem Snow Bell Albino


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

robina said:


> Mack Snow Bell Alibino,
> 
> Snow Bell Albino
> 
> Are they the same?


They could be the same or different as there are other strains of snows as stated by forgottenEntity. But usually when people just state the leo as Snow they are more likely Mack snow. If they are other snow strains people more often than not state what strain they are.


----------

